# Diagramas de Adaptadores OBDII y Clones Chinos



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 17, 2021)

Les dejo algunos diagramas de adaptadores, lectores OBD clones Chinos los cuales so los que se usan para conectar al vehículo, algunos los he reparado, otros sólo los tengo por referencia. Otros tantos adaptadores funcionan con Programas Gratuitos licencia GNU y otros se requiere Software de Pago...

Diagramas de Adaptadores ELM


----------

